# 204 on Coyotes (Update!!)



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I'm not sure if I should of put this in this topic or Firearms topic. Anyway I went out calling the other night and on my first stand called in a double in the first 2 minutes, they came in on my right so I had to stay as still as possible tell they moved into a wash. The one in front moved into the wash first while the second one stayed on top but got behind some brush. I turned and got the second one lined up as he left the brush. I figured I would shoot him first and then see if I could get the first one to come back out with a pup distress call. It was about 125 to 150 yard shot and it hit true and dropped it in it tracks, I hit the call and seen the other dog about 600 yards out on a dead run away from me. So I turned back to the one I shot and seen it get up and run off like nothing had happenend. I thought no problem he probably will be pilled up under some brush when I get over there.
When I got over there, nothing. No blood no dog, Just a whole bunch of fur. I looked around for the next 1 and a half hours, but nothing. 
I know I made a good shot, or at least I'm pretty sure, The fur had flesh all over it. 
I guess I should say what kind of bullets I use. Nosler 40 gr BT. I don't know if I hit a major bone in the shoulder which caused it to destory the bullet before penitrating deep enough or what. I am extemely disappointed in what happenend, and hope it was an operator error not the caliber. 
I was wondering if anyone has had a problem like this. I know of another guy that has had the same problem.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

That is why I use a 22lr! :mrgreen: That is odd...and especially now that he will go edumacate the others, j/k. To drop right down and then take off is very strange. Was it tail flesh that you saw? j/k


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

I'm sure he died or is now a walking wounded, but it is the fact that he got away from me! :evil: That would not of happenend if I would of used my 243 but then I wouldn't have a pelt either.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



mikevanwilder said:


> I'm sure he died or is now a walking wounded, but it is the fact that he got away from me! :evil: That would not of happened if I would of used my 243 but then I wouldn't have a pelt either.


 Yup, it is a careful balance! That is frustrating even when you are not after the meat. What are you doing with the pelts? You seem to be collecting a load already this year.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

I have been giving them to a friend and he trades them and we split the money. I also give some of the glands to some trapper buddies.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



mikevanwilder said:


> I have been giving them to a friend and he trades them and we split the money. I also give some of the glands to some trapper buddies.


Is it worth the time for the pelts? What do they use the glands for?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

It is always worth it even if I didn't get money. I love predator hunting to me its better then any other hunting. 
They use them for scents on the traps.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

Hum, I shoot 3 different .204's. All the same bullet on P-dogs. 32 grn. V-max's. I wouldn't use them on anything much larger. I have heard the 40 grner's are what you need for the yotes, but I have no experience with them. I have heard the lighter .204's will "splash" if you don't hit the larger animals just right. The yote hunters I have heard from say the Berger Bullets do a good job on that particular critter. Try them on some soaked phone books (poor man's ballistic jelly) and see what kind of penetration you get. I'm interested in what you find, let us know. Good luck, Al.


----------



## andygrand (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

There is thread on another forum about those particular bullets. Like it was said earlier, they seem to splash a lot of the time. A lot of times the shock knocks the coyote down however, the wound ends up being nothing more than a flesh wound. Same thing you reported, fur everywhere with flesh on it but no blood. A lot of the guys were either switching their bullets or changing their loads in order to slow down their bullets. My hunting partner down here in arizona will occasionaly shoot a savage 204 and all the coyotes he has shot have died right where he shot them. I don't know which bullets he is using but I know it is not the v-max


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

This is what I figured was happening, the bullet was fragmenting to fast. I have slowed them down to 3600 fps. My buddy that has been having the same problem is using the hornady 40 gr v-max factory loads. I think that I will try the berger bullets next and see what difference it makes. Also I would need alot of Emery county phone books to stop a bullet! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

Emery County has phone books :shock:

:wink: :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

My 204 is shooting the Berger 35 gr with excellent results. There has not been a coyote run off yet when it has been hit. I have not heard much about the Nosler but the Hornady dont work and the 32 gr Sierra. I have heard good reports on the 39 gr. Sierra though. I have some of them loaded for my other 204 but have not tried them yet.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

It is hard to say what happened with this dog... But I have seen this with my own eyes... My buddy shot one with a 7mm, right good and center and blew gutz 20 yards out of him(Intestiens dragging in the bushs)... Would you believe the thing ran nearly a mile before he was bleed out!

I lost one after about the same thing as you. Pilled it up with a 22-250 HPBT 55 grn. Just no way he could have got up but did... Never did find him....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



Al Hansen said:


> Emery County has phone books :shock:
> 
> :wink: :lol:


Ya both pages of it! FUnny but they all are Hansen's!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



TAK said:


> It is hard to say what happened with this dog... But I have seen this with my own eyes... My buddy shot one with a 7mm, right good and center and blew gutz 20 yards out of him(Intestiens dragging in the bushs)... Would you believe the thing ran nearly a mile before he was bleed out!


A mile!!?? :shock: Are you serious Clark?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



mikevanwilder said:


> Also I would need alot of Emery county phone books to stop a bullet!


 Use newspaper. Stack it up without glossy adds, tie it with string, soak it in a plastic tub till it wont take anymore water, take it to the range in the tub, dump it out and shoot it. I Did this with my 222 mag and got some really cool results.
I had an old nosler solidbase bullit go about 15 inches and a new nosler ballistic tip went about 8 inches( just the bottom of the bullet). On that, I really like the nosler ballistic tips because the bottom 3/32 of the bullet is solid copper. the bullet expands explosively but the base penetrates better than a V-max. I have used both on rabbits with nearly the same splat, the difference is when you try to shoot through grass or brush. V-max bullets will NOT go through grass. I would try them out in your .204.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

Coyotes are tough. It is hard to convince some people of that. That is why I hate seeing posts about using a 22 LR or 17 HMR. When you are getting run offs with a center fire rifle on a coyote that was hit good it shows how tough they are.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



reb8600 said:


> Coyotes are tough. It is hard to convince some people of that. That is why I hate seeing posts about using a 22 LR or 17 HMR. When you are getting run offs with a center fire rifle on a coyote that was hit good it shows how tough they are.


I agree... But I will tell you I have killed a bunch of dogs with a ..22 mag... The call stands was more for Fox but when on comes in you do what you got to do... I also pack a 17 around with me, yet to get a dog with it but will for sure let lead fly!

My opinion you are hard pressed to beat a 22-250 for the beasts loaded with 55 grn lot 1390 HPBT pushed with 39.4 grains of Win 760!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*



TAK said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Emery County has phone books :shock:
> ...


Yeah and half of that is Carbon County!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

Hey 10year, Noslers are the bullet I'm using. I use them in both my 204 and 243, for the exact reason you just mentioned. But even with that the bullet didn't penetrate. Now I believe I hit a bone, and I am sure that if I wouldn't of it wouldn't of done that. Actually have a cousin who shoots the same bullet and has never had it happen, yet!
I really think I will go with the Berger 40 gr and see what I can get outta them. I e-mailed them to get some reloading data, so just waiting to hear back on that.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

ok. I read through your post better so as to not be uninformed. Have you considered a high in the back hit? Above the backbone? this would really fit in with the way the dog went right down then ran off. Temporary shock to the spine. Hair and flesh blown out. No blood. I have seen this on other animals and it really would not matter what bullet you hit them there with.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: 204 on Coyotes*

I shot a coyote with my 204 a couple years ago and had the same problem. The coyote tipped over, got up an ran off. There was fresh snow so I tracked him a half mile or so and found him dead. He was hit on the front shoulder with a 40 grain v-max. I went back to using my 22-250. I dont think he would have got up if hit with it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I took the 204 out to give it another chance at redemtion, and this time it did its job. The shot was at 150 yards and I aimed just alittle further back, she did a few death rolls and that was it. I put one in the head just to be sure. In the photo you can see the exit hole.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Same bullet ? If so I would think the first one was a fluke. The second is a very hard hit. :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep exact same bullet! I really think I might have hit a major bone or even alittle high, like in the spine, on the first one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Then I think it's a fluke. Dang hard hit on the last one. I love that .204. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I love the accuracy, Thats why I could put the bullet pretty much where I wanted on the second shot. I really don't know what happenend to the first one, but I guess it goes with all the stories I have heard over the years of mystical coyotes and skinwalkers. :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Yeah I love the accuracy, Thats why I could put the bullet pretty much where I wanted on the second shot. I really don't know what happenend to the first one, but I guess it goes with all the stories I have heard over the years of mystical coyotes and skinwalkers. :?


OK, so which gun and optics ?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Savage 12FVS with a Cabelas PineRidge 4-12x40 multi turret scope.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Savage 12FVS with a Cabelas PineRidge 4-12x40 multi turret scope.


I have the same rifle in FV w/o the s . Love that thing, a honest tack driver. Topped off with a Nikon 6-18 Buckmaster. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Question then what does the s stand for? On the box it says fvs but can't find it anywhere on the gun or even savage web site. Its the same as the fv but only a single shot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have noticed that the "S" with several brands usually denotes a synthetic stock. But I have seen a couple that it meant stainless.

Mike, does yours fit either category?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It has a synthetic stock but not stainless barrel, I believe that is the 12fvss.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Question then what does the s stand for? On the box it says fvs but can't find it anywhere on the gun or even savage web site. Its the same as the fv but only a single shot.


 Mine is the FV with a blind box magazine. I would then assume the S = Single Shot. I have a .223 Savage that is a fluted Stainless Steel designated by a SS. Love those Savages. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah they had one of those fv at gunnies the other day, I was tempted to trade my single shot for that one so I can shoot more bullets faster but then decided that my single shot would help me with my accuracy :mrgreen:


----------

